# Home made Hit & Miss by Cedric R.



## lathe nut (Nov 27, 2009)

I finally figured out how to get the camera to record, then get it on the computer, then U-Tube, then on here, this is an Engine my friend built to also bring to the show for the children, I gave him a piston and rod out of a 5 HP Briggs, he made the rest, that fellow don't need plans, I should try to learn CAD, he has a lot of engines that are one of a kind, would be neat to share, hope I can get there someday, it has 8.25" flywheels, it does not sound good on that lite metal table, will do better next time, Lathe Nut






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2Np_Njt8S4[/ame]


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 27, 2009)

that's a nice running engine...........i like it allot, tell your friend that he did a marvellous job and if he has more engines that means we need more videos ;D ;D

chuck


----------



## CMS (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice running engine, but with all that green and yellow paint???? The Farmall boys say, "Some red please". :big:


----------



## putputman (Nov 27, 2009)

Neat engine. I especially like the way he can adjust his timing while the engine is running. I hadn't seen that before.


----------



## ksouers (Nov 27, 2009)

DIY,
That's why it's called a hit & miss. It doesn't fire on every cycle. A governor controls the speed by de-linking the exhaust valve at a preset speed, holding it open. When the motor slows down, the governor re-links the exhaust valve allowing it to close and take in a fuel/air charge and it fires. This speeds up the motor fast enough for the governor to de-link the valve again. With no load on the motor it may miss a half dozen or more cycles. With a load it may only miss one or two, sometimes none at all.

The intake valve is usually just an atmospheric valve, no mechanism to open it, only the vacuum created by the piston when the exhaust valve is closed. These are very efficient engines still in use today, often found in oil fields driving well pumps. They work great in situations where there is a variable load on the engine.

The sound you hear is the intake and exhaust. You are hearing the intake sucking and then the pop of the exhaust when it fires, then just the noise of the engine as it coasts. You may also be able to hear the air whooshing through the exhaust valve while it's open.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 27, 2009)

most of the noise is coming from the sound of that metal table that they are on, the other two engine are bouncing on them, the little one next to it is the little none compression engine designed by Rudy K. thanks fellow I will tell him, he has probably 40 engines of all types, I want to get them on file before something happens to him and the engines, Lathe Nut


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice engine and I say the green and yellow paint is great!
But then I grew up with the long green line! :big:
Excellent job it is a very good looking engine.


----------



## lathe nut (Nov 27, 2009)

Fellows here are a clip of two more engines that Cedric R. made, the first is the Rudy K. design and the second is another one that he made from scratch, enjoy, Lathe Nut



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxwIn-AdvqU[/ame]


----------



## tel (Nov 27, 2009)

Diymania  said:
			
		

> *snore*PLOFF*klackklackklackklack**snore*PLOFF*



 ;D Couldn't 'ave put it better meself!


----------

